# Feed on the ground in one grow out pen



## Hutch (Feb 18, 2012)

Losing feed from one feeder in one grow out pen.  The feeder was a little different so I changed the feeder.  Now I think it is a behavioral thing.  I wonder if a rabbit is digging the food out and it is falling on the ground?  Any method to fix this?  The grow out pens are a bottomless pit for feed at best and seeing feed on the ground is not good.


----------



## brentr (Feb 19, 2012)

It probably is a behavioral thing.  I've had the same.  Search on here for "scrabbling" or "scooping" out feed, and you'll hit a thread that discusses this.  Some suggestions about running a wire across the feeder opening to reduce their ability to scoop out feed but still eat okay.

I've also had success with putting a receptacle under the feeder, since they don't usually poop where they eat, and I can collect and return the pellets to the feeder.  Do you feed your grow out pen continuously, or are there times when the feeder is empty?  If it goes empty, some of the waste could come from bunnies fighting for position to eat.  Increasing feed access can solve that kind of problem.

I try to recycle feed in a growout pen.  If I have a solo rabbit scooping feed, I reduce ration and feed more often until they learn not to scoop.  A hungry rabbit won't waste feed.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Feb 20, 2012)

I have this happen every once in a while. It's usually one of the kits in the litter. If an option, put that kit in a cage on it's own as soon as you're able. Then limit feed it. If that's not an option, you almost have to just deal with it. Like I said, I have it happen sometimes, but not very often.


----------



## Hutch (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas.  The pan under the feeder seems to have worked even better than I had hoped for.  I wedged a loaf pan under the feeder and the sides of the loaf pan are an inch or so higher than the level where the rabbits eat.  This seems to keep them from scratching the food out of the feeder.  I tried a foil loaf pan first and they pulled it out and used it for a toy.  I bet this is saving me as much feed as a couple rabbits eat.  Thanks again.


----------



## Hutch (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, so one thing I should have seen coming is that the sifter part of the feeder is also defeated by the loaf pan.  The loaf pan catches everything so the feeder fills up with feed dust.  We had several rainy days and the high humidity with the dust caked up the feeder.  I left out the loaf pan after I cleaned it and it didn't take long for feed to accumulate on the ground under the feeder.


----------

